# Anyone in Culiacan?



## Westdanny (Apr 21, 2015)

New to Culiacan and wondering if there are any other expats here?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Westdanny said:


> New to Culiacan and wondering if there are any other expats here?


If memory serves me, a while back someone was considering taking a job with the symphony in Culiacan. I don't remember who nor know if he/she is still around.


----------



## angel22 (Aug 9, 2015)

I get to Culiacan occasionally but live south of Mazatlan when in Mexico. I don't think Culiacan has a expat website or forum but posting on the Tripadvisor forum for Sinaloa or Mazatlan may turn up something.


----------

